# North east reptile group meeting update!!!



## slippery42 (Mar 23, 2008)

Here we go................

I have provisionally arranged an initial meeting of the new NORTH EAST GROUP (working title..*NORTHERN EXOTIC REPTILE & AMPHIBIAN GROUP*).

As I mentioned in previous posts in order for this to be a sustainable group we need to involve enthusiasts of all levels from all over the north east of England (and beyond if you want to come).

Trying to arrange this initial meeting has been difficult and this initial meet will probably fail to tick everyone's ideal box! However we have to start somewhere!!!!

Firstly I would like to thank Chris @ Cyber Aquatics in Gateshead for offering us FOC space to have the *initial meeting*.

Whilst many may not like the idea of having a meet at a shop it does enable the first meeting to take place with virtually no set up cost!!!!

Once we have a formal group and a region wide committee then permanent venues can be arranged.

I sincerely hope that my many contacts in the trade will fully understand why I have decided to start in this manner..

On to business.

Please talk to as many of your friends as possible to make sure everyone knows the group is about to form!!!!!!!

*SUNDAY 26th OCTOBER AT CYBER AQUATICS for 2PM*

IDEAS..


INTRODUCTIONS
WHO CAN HELP
SOCIAL BIT
TEA & COFFEE
TALK BY ME OF HERPS OF ARIZONA
ANOTHER OTHER IDEAS AND BUSINESS
Please feel free to e-mail me for posters

**** Note for people in the south of the region*******

*Group transport to the first meeting please call me ASAP to arrange*

If anyone has ideas, offers of help please feel free!!!

Otherwise SEE YOU SOON


----------



## chriskirby101 (Sep 1, 2007)

Thanks for taking up the offer of using Cyber Aquatics Reptile & Pets as the first meeting point for the *NORTHERN EXOTIC REPTILE & AMPHIBIAN GROUP.

We will be offering a selection of free drinks and snacks along with loads of offers and specials for all you reptile fanatics. Plus with luck we might have a annoucement to make regarding the new Cyber Aquatics centre being built in the north east.


Chris
*


----------



## moonlight (Jun 30, 2007)

I will see you there if I am not working


----------



## kwiky (Sep 3, 2006)

i plan on attending but is it wise to have it in one of the local shops?? no disrespect to anyone at Cyber but i'd hate to think that the other bussiness owners wouldnt feel comfortable attending when it would be really good to have them all join us, they all form a very big part of reptile keeping in the region as its usually one of them that the reps come from originally, 

maybe we could have the meetings at a different shop each time or something, i'd bet most shops would let us free of charge, afterall, they might get more bussiness and we would get to visit shops that we normally wouldnt use, could be a winner for all involved. and that way the group remains impartial and noone feels snubbed. just a thought like

regards.........kwiky


*Edit, ive just spoken to Chris at Dunston Exotics and he said we could use his place if we wanted


----------



## chriskirby101 (Sep 1, 2007)

I think thats the plan, first ones cyber rest will be other shops..Its not going to be a regular Cyber thing just i suggested Cyber first etc.


Chris


----------



## kwiky (Sep 3, 2006)

aye that sounds great to me, like i said, no disrepect to you intended, i just think the hobby and keepers in general will beneifit massivley if all the local bussiness's are involved and if it means we all get to tour places that we usually wouldnt visit then thats even better


----------



## wacky69 (Apr 8, 2008)

ooohhh we will be there  didnt know this group was being formed


----------



## Horny Toad (Sep 9, 2006)

kwiky said:


> i plan on attending but is it wise to have it in one of the local shops?? no disrespect to anyone at Cyber but i'd hate to think that the other bussiness owners wouldnt feel comfortable attending when it would be really good to have them all join us, they all form a very big part of reptile keeping in the region as its usually one of them that the reps come from originally,
> 
> maybe we could have the meetings at a different shop each time or something, i'd bet most shops would let us free of charge, afterall, they might get more bussiness and we would get to visit shops that we normally wouldnt use, could be a winner for all involved. and that way the group remains impartial and noone feels snubbed. just a thought like
> 
> ...


I think, if most shops were to look at it in the cold light of day, they cant really be seen to "spit their dummies out". Right from the early days myself and Greame have been involved in virtually all the various clubs and groups in the North East over the last 30 years. I have deliberately kept my distance from some of the more recent clubs, due to me having a shop and my concerns that my involvement could be construed to be beneficial to my business. But the last one (only stopped having meets around 2 years ago) I became involved again, and very few fingers were pointed in my direction - it seemed my concerns were unfounded. So when Greame and I chatted about this group some months ago I was happy to be involved and supportive of involving other shops too. Meetings like this can only be beneficial to shops and their businesses, this way none of the shops can feel left out. Hope that makes everyone feel comfortable - if I can I dont see why other shops cant.


----------



## chriskirby101 (Sep 1, 2007)

Indeed , what he said...


----------



## SnakeBreeder (Mar 11, 2007)

If I'm not working I'll have a look along. : victory:
I only live about 15 to 20 minutes from Cyber.


----------



## Horny Toad (Sep 9, 2006)

I'm afraid this post will be a little negative, hopefully constructive, but negative in many ways.

Most of the clubs, historically speaking, have crashed and burned. From what I am hearing on the grape vine, the kind of politics that killed the others have already started appear. Firstly, the big hot potato, meeting at shops (or in particular Cyber Aquatics). From the reaction from several other shops, and the reaction of customers who use the rival shops, first impressions aint good. This is a small world, and what is said in confidence is often banded around. From what I hear there are boycotts already being voiced from other shops customers, to disruption (maybe even physical violence) from other shops owners - well one shop owner in particular. Not good. Then the usual personal politics, I have already heard the "I wont be involved if he/she is" type of thing. I presume Greame has some kind of committee in mind, probably voted on by the people who participate in early meetings - but for example I have already heard one or two voice concerns if I was to be involved. And believe it or not even Greame........ I guess the simple answer for these guys with issues is to attend and vote. Sorry to bring these issues up, but it needs to be talked about to build on the group (or at the very least have security on the door :whistling2.

Greame, still waiting for posters - as are many of my trade customers throughout the North East. Without promotion it will certainly fail - I cant say they will all display the poster, but if shops dont have one they certainly cant put one up.


----------



## kwiky (Sep 3, 2006)

as i said in my earlier post, i can see why other shop owners may feel snubbed although i know Chris from Dunston has no problem and i beleive he is hoping to attend if he has time as are a few of his regular customers (myself included) 

anyway if people are going to be using violence i plan on standing just behind monitor_mad :lol2:


----------



## monitor mad (Jun 16, 2008)

kwiky said:


> as i said in my earlier post, i can see why other shop owners may feel snubbed although i know Chris from Dunston has no problem and i beleive he is hoping to attend if he has time as are a few of his regular customers (myself included)
> 
> anyway if people are going to be using violence i plan on standing just behind monitor_mad :lol2:


 Thanks for the vote of confidence bud :2thumb: LOL


----------



## SnakeBreeder (Mar 11, 2007)

Holding the meetings in a trade premises is always going to upset other people also in the trade. They will see it as a promotion exercise for the one holding the event and possible loss of their own trade.
I don’t think anyone would resort to violence but maybe I am being naïve.
Reptile clubs in the north east have a bad history involving ( from what I have heard ) thefts from members.
It is sad but, as Kevin says, it is the small world we move in.
Lets hope this could be a new begining : victory:


----------



## monitor mad (Jun 16, 2008)

All these points however valid or otherwise can be aired at the 1st meeting , whether other "clubs" may have folded in the past it's ultimatly up to the members for it to evolve and thrive , so let's get the first meeting off the ground and DON'T lose sight of what it's about REPTILE'S/AMPHIBIANS it's not being formed to further the "profits" of any shop or indeed individual member , PLEASE all show a bit of willing , we have had a good response thus far , with a lot of people showing a lot of interest.
I am sure a "neutral" meeting place can be set AFTER the first one
so come on all you herp a holics support your NEW club :welcome:
There are always go'ing to be people who don't agree with everything that is said or proposed including myself but thats why we live in a democracy you can have your say BUT you don't always get your way!
thats why we vote.

Everyone wellcome , :welcome::welcome::2thumb:


----------



## kwiky (Sep 3, 2006)

well said mate,


----------



## Horny Toad (Sep 9, 2006)

monitor mad said:


> All I am sure a "neutral" meeting place can be set AFTER the first one


Be careful there, I think the idea that is keeping most shop owners happier is the fact that future meetings may be with them. Such a political minefield this one. As you say voting will probably take over the final say on where the future meetings will be, but for the sake of peace keeping please dont rock the boat just yet!


----------



## chriskirby101 (Sep 1, 2007)

And the fact that once a meeting has been at a specific shop that shop will feel obligated to display posters for all the other meetings.. Even thou the next meeting at that shop might be months, even years away.

I know i will..




Chris


----------



## monitor mad (Jun 16, 2008)

chriskirby101 said:


> And the fact that once a meeting has been at a specific shop that shop will feel obligated to display posters for all the other meetings.. Even thou the next meeting at that shop might be months, even years away.
> 
> I know i will..
> 
> ...


 Not a problem at all and these are what we can all discuss and vote on :2thumb:


----------



## monitor mad (Jun 16, 2008)

v-max said:


> Be careful there, I think the idea that is keeping most shop owners happier is the fact that future meetings may be with them. Such a political minefield this one. As you say voting will probably take over the final say on where the future meetings will be, but for the sake of peace keeping please dont rock the boat just yet!


Yes im sure a vote will be great

As for rocking the boat , not me , im putting the sails up :2thumb:


----------



## krazykayaker (May 28, 2008)

really wanted to come but not sure if i can make it depends what time i finish work!


----------



## Horny Toad (Sep 9, 2006)

Greame

Still waiting for posters with this weeks meet. Only have the poster with "are you interested in a club". Very few of Zoo Logics customers have posters, we will be more than happy to deliver if you can get them to us. Thats about 30 shops........ And also about the most important shop in the area (even though I say it myself, ahem!) to have posters up - Coast to Coast Exotics!

Kev


----------

